# Best Deep Dish Pizza Yet - Heavy Q'View



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 5, 2020)

Decided to do a Deep Dish pizza again by request from my wife, which is unusual as she never liked deep dish until now....  

Cold proofed the pizza dough for 3 days then brought out to room temp for 2 hours. I saw a recipe that said to add 1 1/2 teaspoons of italian seasoning, and 2 tablespoons of parmesan cheese.

Here are the ingredients: Tomato sauce, rosemary, basil, italian seasoning, sauteed mushrooms and carmelized onions, turkey pepperoni, fresh bell peppers, italian sausage grilled and sliced, and LOTS of shredded  mozzarella cheese.








*Added the sauce and spices to the dough along with the shredded cheese, pepperoni, and sausage for a first layer.*







*Then added the peppers, shrooms, and onions...to finish off the first layer.*







*Second layer, more sauce and spices.*







*Then cheese, sausage and pepperoni, added to the second layer.*







*Added peppers, onions, pepperoni, and of course more cheese!*







*Onto the grill indirect heat @400 degrees.*







*20 minutes in lookin' really good....*







*Couple of minutes later removed from grill and put it in the house to cool for a few minutes.*







*Then out onto the cutting board for cutting.*







*Gotta love this side view of this puppy! Now that's a PIZZA!!!!*







*Corner pieces cut (sorry guys) and plated with a SMALL salad.*








*And the money shot.*







Warned you it was heavy on the pics!

Hope you all enjoyed it as much as Sue and I did for 3 meals......

Stay Safe out there!

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow, that's some monster of a pizza pie John, looks like it's got a real nice load of meat on too, Like! When I make a pizza I'll usually vac-seal a couple of slices for the freezer. I don't like eating the same thing too many nights in a row, and it's always handy to have around for a quick thaw and micro-zap. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks delicious john. No corners left? How rude


----------



## xray (Aug 5, 2020)

That’s one delicious look pizza there papa John!

I think you need to start making round pies so Jake and I don’t fight over the corners. Makes it fair for everyone.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2020)

That's another great looking pizza john! I like that "papa john"! Can't believe you still had to have a salad with all the veggies on that pizza.   

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks totally awesome John!  How heavy is each piece?  I'm guessing 3-4 pounds?  LOL.  Definitely my kind of pie. Glad to see you back in action.

Mike


----------



## Ishi (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice looking pizza pie!


----------



## Blues1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Good lookin' pie right there!


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2020)

So, it could be argued that you like to cut corners?  

I think one sign of a good deep dish pizza is the right ingredients in a proper order, and the other is getting that pie out of the pan, although I've seen some really saucy ones served in the pan.  You nailed both of those.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice work John . Couple pieces of that I'd be stuffed . How you like the fermented dough ?


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 5, 2020)

That’s one fine deep dish pie!! I do love corners too!


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 5, 2020)

Great looking pizza John.  How did you get it out of the pan without it getting messed up?  Did it just slide right out?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 5, 2020)

John, UDAPIEMASTER! Wow, great looking pizza. Like!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like a hefty pizza mmmm. Kind posting the dough recipe?  I have the pizza kit for my ketttle but my biggest issue is getting the dough to not stick to the stone. Costs me about 18%of my pizzas turning into pizzones or fold overs haha. But your dough looks like it came out of the pan perfect


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 6, 2020)

Most excellent looking pie John. I'll suffer and take the middle slice.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn John...what can I say that hasn't already been said? That just looks amazing!! I was gonna do something similar last night but Tracy, unlike Sue, decided that she wanted a hefty meat salad, so that's what we had. Planning on this tonight though. Great job buddy!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 6, 2020)

Fantastic looking pizza John. Big big like!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 6, 2020)

That is a good looking pizza John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 6, 2020)

Papa John strikes again! Beautiful pie my friend. I think you have mastered the deep dish. What is next NY or Detroit style?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes sir why not. Very nice looking pie there guy.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 6, 2020)

I need one all meat with double pepperoni for delivery please.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice job there John!
I’m a thin crust guy, but I gotta say that pizza of yours sure looks delicious!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2020)

I always Love your Pizzas, John!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 6, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, that's some monster of a pizza pie John, looks like it's got a real nice load of meat on too, Like! When I make a pizza I'll usually vac-seal a couple of slices for the freezer. I don't like eating the same thing too many nights in a row, and it's always handy to have around for a quick thaw and micro-zap. RAY


Thanks Ray, Sue and I feel the same but this thing was so good we couldn't help ourselves. Dinner, next day lunch then skipped a day and did lunch again.



TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious john. No corners left? How rude


Thanks Jake, sorry about the corners man, being you are also ex- military how about I save you a couple next time? Speaking of military you can see from my signature I am ex-navy, what branch where you in?



xray said:


> That’s one delicious look pizza there papa John!
> 
> I think you need to start making round pies so Jake and I don’t fight over the corners. Makes it fair for everyone.


Thank you for the like Joe, and we are doing one saturday night and I promise it will be round.....
Funny you and Ryan mentioned "Papa john" as my grandchildren have been calling me that for over a decade....



Brokenhandle said:


> That's another great looking pizza john! I like that "papa john"! Can't believe you still had to have a salad with all the veggies on that pizza.
> 
> Ryan


Thank you for the like Ryan, and Sue is very persistent with the darn veggies.
Like she was just in the den trying to get me to eat fruit 



MJB05615 said:


> Looks totally awesome John!  How heavy is each piece?  I'm guessing 3-4 pounds?  LOL.  Definitely my kind of pie. Glad to see you back in action.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the like Mike, and yes we were able to only eat 1 1/2 pieces each for dinner and were stuffed! Also thanks for the kind words.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 6, 2020)

JLeonard
 , 

 Johnny Ray
 , 

 kruizer
  thanks for the likes!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like John it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks John. I was in the Army. I won't hold the Navy against you though lol


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 6, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth
 recipe as follows:

I did mine in the bread machine on the dough setting, but I imagine you could use a stand or hand mixer with the tongs, or even just in a mixing bowl and oil or flour your hands.

1 cup water
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons EVOO
2 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese
1-1/2 teaspoons italian seasoning
1 tablespoon sugar
3 cup AP flour
2 teaspoons active dry yeast.

After mixing put it on a floured surface and let rest for 10 minutes.
Then you can shape it into whatever pan you have. I always oil the pan with EVOO so it doesn't stick.

If you want to cold ferment it like I did, then add a couple of tablespoons of EVOO to a gallon zip lock and insert dough with no air. Leave in fridge for 3-5 days releasing the air when it puffs the bag up like a balloon.

Take it out of the fridge 2 hours before you intend to use it. Then you can shape it (if it's deep dish start to shape it then rest it for 30 minutes and then finish stretching it) to the pan after applying EVOO to the surface.

Hope this helps anyone who wants to give this a try!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 6, 2020)

Ishi said:


> Nice looking pizza pie!


Thanks for the like Ishi, and compliment.



Blues1 said:


> Good lookin' pie right there!


Thanks Steve for the compliment also!



thirdeye said:


> So, it could be argued that you like to cut corners?
> 
> I think one sign of a good deep dish pizza is the right ingredients in a proper order, and the other is getting that pie out of the pan, although I've seen some really saucy ones served in the pan.  You nailed both of those.


Thanks thirdeye, nice pun....I can't take the credit other than I added a couple of tablespoons of EVOO, it was Sue who got it out in one piece.



chopsaw said:


> Nice work John . Couple pieces of that I'd be stuffed . How you like the fermented dough ?


Thanks for the like Rich, and we are both loving the fermented pies. Sue just said today she likes the tangy taste of the crust, reminds her of sourdough, which she loves.



jcam222 said:


> That’s one fine deep dish pie!! I do love corners too!


Thanks for the like Jeff, boy seems to be a lot of folks who like the corner round here.

John


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 6, 2020)

Well the wife wants to start cutting back on carbs ....so all week ive been making low carb dishes....dont get me wrong they have all been good meals. But.......i was already craving all the things with lots of carbs and now I have to look at this on the spinner for the next few weeks lol! Cheat day????? I think so. Very soon. Nice pizza John. Everything about that pizza looks amazing to me. BIG LIKE!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 6, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Well the wife wants to start cutting back on carbs ....so all week ive been making low carb dishes....dont get me wrong they have all been good meals. But.......i was already craving all the things with lots of carbs and now I have to look at this on the spinner for the next few weeks lol! Cheat day????? I think so. Very soon. Nice pizza John. Everything about that pizza looks amazing to me. BIG LIKE!


Have a hell of an idea Travis...your wife and my wife can get together and watch their carbs...you me and John can get together and eat all the carbs we want! And maybe the wives can eat the fruits and veggies to save john the agony!   

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Aug 7, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Decided to do a Deep Dish pizza again by request from my wife, which is unusual as she never liked deep dish until now....
> 
> Cold proofed the pizza dough for 3 days then brought out to room temp for 2 hours. I saw a recipe that said to add 1 1/2 teaspoons of italian seasoning, and 2 tablespoons of parmesan cheese.
> 
> ...



Holy Cow that looks awesome John I bet it was great. Nice job on the long fermentation period doing so makes a huge difference in the flavor of the dough/crust.
Personally I'm more of a zero yeast I use and enjoy sourdough starter I'm a Naples style pizza guy but a good homemade Grandma style/ deep dish style or even focaccia bread is hard to beat. If you haven't tried a sour dough starter made pizza you should.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 7, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Have a hell of an idea Travis...your wife and my wife can get together and watch their carbs...you me and John can get together and eat all the carbs we want! And maybe the wives can eat the fruits and veggies to save john the agony!
> 
> Ryan


This is a great idea! I see lots of meat filled deep dish pizza in the future. Of course served with a side of cheese stuffed breadsticks and probably some wings for good measure.


----------



## pi guy (Aug 7, 2020)

Great looking PI!  Way to go!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 7, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Great looking pizza John.  How did you get it out of the pan without it getting messed up?  Did it just slide right out?


Thanks for the like Jack, and I have to give the credit to Sue as she is the one that takes them out. I just put a bunch of EVOO so they don't stick and I like a crispy crust.



noboundaries said:


> John, UDAPIEMASTER! Wow, great looking pizza. Like!


Thanks yo for the like Ray, and the compliments.



SmokingUPnorth said:


> Looks like a hefty pizza mmmm. Kind posting the dough recipe?  I have the pizza kit for my ketttle but my biggest issue is getting the dough to not stick to the stone. Costs me about 18%of my pizzas turning into pizzones or fold overs haha. But your dough looks like it came out of the pan perfect


Thanks Brian, you see I posted the recipe for ya.



gmc2003 said:


> Most excellent looking pie John. I'll suffer and take the middle slice.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris, missed that as Sue and I have been busy....  



tx smoker said:


> Damn John...what can I say that hasn't already been said? That just looks amazing!! I was gonna do something similar last night but Tracy, unlike Sue, decided that she wanted a hefty meat salad, so that's what we had. Planning on this tonight though. Great job buddy!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks for the like Robert, and the compliments as well. I am sure you will post yours up, look forward to it brother.



 clifish
 , 

 BB-que
  thanks for the likes.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Fantastic looking pizza John. Big big like!


Thank you for the like Steve, and compliment sir!



smokerjim said:


> That is a good looking pizza John


Thanks for the like Jim, and kind words.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Papa John strikes again! Beautiful pie my friend. I think you have mastered the deep dish. What is next NY or Detroit style?


Thanks for the like John, I did a detroit style a while back, maybe NY style is next!



HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir why not. Very nice looking pie there guy.
> 
> Warren


Thanks for the like Warren, and nice comment.



bbqbrett said:


> I need one all meat with double pepperoni for delivery please.


Thanks for the like Brett, and you are too funny, we only do take out not delivery.....  

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 11, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job there John!
> I’m a thin crust guy, but I gotta say that pizza of yours sure looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks for the like Al, it was fantastic thanks.



Bearcarver said:


> I always Love your Pizzas, John!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the like Bear, and the nice comment.



Sowsage said:


> Well the wife wants to start cutting back on carbs ....so all week ive been making low carb dishes....dont get me wrong they have all been good meals. But.......i was already craving all the things with lots of carbs and now I have to look at this on the spinner for the next few weeks lol! Cheat day????? I think so. Very soon. Nice pizza John. Everything about that pizza looks amazing to me. BIG LIKE!


Thank you Sowsage, thanks for the nice comment. Sue and I have done the low carb diets before but now we are focusing on the low salt ones.



forktender said:


> Holy Cow that looks awesome John I bet it was great. Nice job on the long fermentation period doing so makes a huge difference in the flavor of the dough/crust.
> Personally I'm more of a zero yeast I use and enjoy sourdough starter I'm a Naples style pizza guy but a good homemade Grandma style/ deep dish style or even focaccia bread is hard to beat. If you haven't tried a sour dough starter made pizza you should.


Thanks Dan, and the cold fermentation does add a unique taste. Funny you mention the sourdough, as my wife is from the bay area and loves sourdough so I found a recipe I am going to try on the next one.



pi guy said:


> Great looking PI!  Way to go!!


Thanks for the like Pi Guy, and kind words.



 sawhorseray
 Thanks for the like buddy!

John


----------

